# Soliciting established photography businesses...



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 17, 2013)

Lately I've been getting an itch to do more with my photography.  To date, I've treated it as my prime hobby, but some day I would like to hopefully turn it into something that will supplement my income.  I'd like to keep my primary job, which I'm very happy with, but maybe make some extra coin doing gigs on the side.  

In order to do this though, I will need more than just the ability to take good photos, I will need some hands on experience on how photographers work and run their business.  So I had an idea and I'm wondering if it would be appropriate for me to contact certain photographers/ photography studios in my area and ask them if I can volunteer to help them with anything they need.  For example, I would love to accompany a photographer to a wedding where I would help them with anything they need (even make their coffee runs) and have the opportunity to snap some of my own shots.  I don't want to charge anything for my time but use this opportunity as an experience builder.  I also would be interested in editing photos for photography studios for free as a learning exercise, again on a volunteer basis.  I guess my question is, would it be okay for me to email businesses and present them with this proposal? Is this something that people do? Would these studios let me do this? I'm just looking for opinions from people with more experience on this matter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, but be aware that they might want you to sign a non-compete clause if you have any possibility of being in direct competition to them.

And I'd also be transparent. Don't be all like "hey I just want to learn more about photography as a hobby" *wink* *wink*


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 17, 2013)

Even though it happens all the time, phorographers don't like training their competitors.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2013)

Moving to 'Aspiring Professionals' forum.


----------



## Overread (Sep 17, 2013)

Apprenticing/assisting/second shooting/interning are all valid ways to get in the field experience whilst working for an established firm. Sometimes you'll pay the photographer and sometimes they'll pay you a wage whilst working for them in the capacity. It's also worth noting that not everyone with a camera wants to be or enjoys being the boss - the boss has to balance the books - do the paperwork - marketing - sourcing- client meetings etc... You could well find that a good professional relationship and work with an established firm is by far more enjoyable than intending to strike out on your own. 

Do also keep in mind the non-competing clause - whilst some of these can be challenged in court (just because its in a contract does not always mean its 100% legal and bound) in general if you want to train its best to train outside of the region where you eventually want to work. Even if there is no clause you'll want a good strong relationship with other working professionals in your area if time comes that you do strike out alone (networking with local professionals is key - you gain from their collective experiences and get important contacts for referrals and support if you find you're getting more work than you can take all at the same time and also for if you have an incident and suddenly need to hire a pro to help cover your clients needs).


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't be surprised if you get no replies, going by the amount of people that start threads about starting photography business in the US how would you know who to contact anyway


----------



## KmH (Sep 18, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I guess my question is, would it be okay for me to email businesses and present them with this proposal?


Sure.
But you're essentially trying to sell a business proposal/relationship, and that's best done in person along with a portfolio of your best work.



CaptainNapalm said:


> Is this something that people do?


 You bet. Is it effective? Rarely.



CaptainNapalm said:


> Would these studios let me do this?


Most won't.
Most studio owners and home based full-time photographers have very little, if any, spare time.
What little bit of spare time they do have usually gets devoted to family, and/or getting relief from the stress of running the business.


----------

